# i hate the the quail limit



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well i got off work early so i went quail hunting i was done in 10 min got my 5 quail i shot 3 on the ground and 2 in the air 3 shot and . i wish dwr can change the quail limit to ten it would be nice.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice.....ground pound them all!


----------



## sudden thunder (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice! -8/-


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

where are the quail at? only place i have seen them are in the city limits


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Richard good job man. It dose suck having low limits on them but reality is Utah is not a quail mecca. I think you have also seen as I have the increase in pressure the last few years on the quail down there and I would be surprised if most years they could handle larger bag limits. It is fun when you get into a big old covey though.


----------



## Rabbit_slayer16 (Oct 18, 2007)

ground pound... good job...


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Not that I make a habit of ground pounding, but get off your high horses. The bird tastes the same no matter if you take it out of the air or off the ground. Yes it isn't much of a challenge, but I'm about putting food on the table!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

"much of a challenge......" :EAT: 

What the hell...raise the limits ......ground pound them all!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> Not that I make a habit of ground pounding, but get off your high horses. The bird tastes the same no matter if you take it out of the air or off the ground. Yes it isn't much of a challenge, but I'm about putting food on the table!


I will only beg to differ on one point. When they are in big bush or heavy cover..........ground pounding them is a challenge  :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess I don't get the big holier-than-thou from people that say ground pounding is what...unsportsmanlike. I think it all depends on what your hunting. Quail and Chukars are what I call ground birds and they are just as challenging a shot while on the ground running like crazy as they are in flight. To criticize these guys for ground pounding these species only shows your ignorance of hunting them. It's not like they're blasting ducks as they slowly swim along the pond. What about deer and elk hunters, maybe they shouldn't shoot unless the game is on a dead run...no fair waitin 'til they stop and look back at you...that would be unsportsmanlike. My only advise is, please, be **** careful while shootin birds, or for that matter anything on the ground, that you know* exactly* where your hunting partners are at all times!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I guess I don't get the big holier-than-thou from people that say ground pounding is what...unsportsmanlike. I think it all depends on what your hunting. Quail and Chukars are what I call ground birds and they are just as challenging a shot while on the ground running like crazy as they are in flight. To criticize these guys for ground pounding these species only shows your ignorance of hunting them.


Ground birds???? Challenging shot on the ground as in the air...really?????


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

gdog said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I don't get the big holier-than-thou from people that say ground pounding is what...unsportsmanlike. I think it all depends on what your hunting. Quail and Chukars are what I call ground birds and they are just as challenging a shot while on the ground running like crazy as they are in flight. To criticize these guys for ground pounding these species only shows your ignorance of hunting them.
> ...


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

A running Chukar can be pretty darn challenging? Really? While you're at it could you please explain to us the skill and precision that it takes to shoot fish in a barrel?

Friends don't let friends ground pound!

Shane


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Seriously....Five quail in such a short time....and ground pounding them? This is exactly why the quail population down here is in such trouble! People find a covey and proceed to hunt it into oblivion! I wish the DWR would actually shut down the quail for a year or two and let them actually recover! The chukar numbers are down in one particular area from 400 two years ago, to 200 last year, and 90 in the same area this year. A sheep hunter told me a guy was camped near that guzzler for almost a month chasing chukars on his four-wheeler, and shooting them off of the guzzler. Throw in a couple natural predators, and is it any surprise that the numbers have declined! Common sense? Maybe they should just call it sense...It doesn't really seem all that common anymore.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't get what fun there is in shooting a bird or birds on the ground or slushing a duck on the water. Maybe if it is a kids first bird or something, but grown men? It seems five would offer a little more of a hunt if you give them a sporting chance, but that's just me. Above all that it is dangerous to a dog shooting birds on the ground. It seems they call it wing-shooting for a reason......


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well the quail population is down ? i think the quail population is fine i see lots of quail around here in southern utah . gamble quail like to run lot so i was tought always try to pick a quail out of the covey to shot at them to break them . some time you might kill 2or three in one shot .dwr should rise the limit to 8 or 10 birds.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree with Bret. Birds should be shot on the wing, and you were "tought" wrong.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BPgroundpounder......Is it about killing or the hunt??? To each his own...but shooting birds out of trees, on the ground and off guzzlers is about as ethical as shooting a turkey out of its roost....or is that ok as well???


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

gdog said:


> BPgroundpounder......Is it about killing or the hunt??? To each his own...but shooting birds out of trees, on the ground and off guzzlers is about as ethical as shooting a turkey out of its roost....or is that ok as well???


What's a guzzler? And why can't a guy shoot a bird off a guzzler, I read the procs again this morning and I can't find anything about guzzlers. I do know you shouldn't shoot birds out of trees and I found where you should not shoot at turkeys when they are sleeping, but not a word about...what are they...gusslers?


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> What's a guzzler?





BPturkeys said:


> ..perhaps a little time with google


Perhaps some of your own criticism (or advice) here.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have shot alot of quail and chukars and I have shot at them on the ground occasionally before I had a dog though I have only killed one while ground pounding. Normally when I shoot at them on the ground it is because they are running like the dickens and do so to get them to fly. I also prefer to shoot them while flying because I love to see a bird fold and fall and then have the dog retrieve the bird. Give the guy a break ground pounding is not illegal not my preffered method but it is laughable to slam a guy for doing so.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

wether you shoot them on the ground or in the air they are a fun bird to hunt.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some awesome comments I think there is a time and a place for a ground pound but it kind of sucks when you hunt with a ground pounder one time I was hunting chuckars with someone I thought would never be a pounder I pick up tracks in the snow and call him over when climb the ridge I see them run in to some sagebrush he shoots the sagebrush and kills the whole covey it kind of sucks and I never invited him again. -8/-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

CC said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > What's a guzzler?
> ...


OK, I google imaged guzzler and I get this...Shirley, you don't mean this?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

If that's a guzzler, would this be a guzzla?
well had a picture of a fat chick drinking beer but I deleted it from photobucket which took it off here.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

So once again what is being said is that hunting birds is only for sport and not for table fair.....because it just ain't sporting to shoot them on the run. That is what hunting birds now day's is right? just hunting for sport? Dose this also mean we should only shoot deer, elk, speed goats on the run because if they are just standing there its like shooting fish in a barrel and not very sporting?

Wow it just never ends! The self righteous people out there. I could see if we were arguing about shooting beyond range, wounding birds, etc, etc ,etc. But arguing over killing a bird on the ground to eat, then saying it is two easy!!!! I would assume this means that you guys believe that it is a sure quick kill for the bird sense it is like shooting fish in a barrel.

What in the hell are you guys thinking????? 

Get over yourselves and remember that the sport of hunting is suppose to be about putting food on the table, having fun, and being thankful for the creatures and time we have to enjoy mother nature :!: 


Again Richard great job on a fine hunt and meal to take home! I bet you had a great time.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

let 'em be Hamerin, they think they're savin the world. But what you said...+1


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

BPT- I got to say man, I'm disappointed in this "ground-pound" attitude. Let's not pretend any of us are eating quail or (god forbid) chukars to survive. If you are- and are reading this on the internet- your priorities are incredibly out of whack. Every single one of us is hunting birds because it is a fun/satisfying thing to do. Eating them is PART of that experience. If you are interested in feeding a family, invest in chickens. 

And yes, shooting birds on the ground is easy. If it isn't easy for you personally, you need to practice with a shotgun. If "putting food on the table" were an argument, then we should be able to hunt birds at night, with lights and a net. Refusing to ground pound isn't a "holier than thou" thing, it's a respect thing.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> So once again what is being said is that hunting birds is only for sport and not for table fair.....because it just ain't sporting to shoot them on the run. That is what hunting birds now day's is right? just hunting for sport? Dose this also mean we should only shoot deer, elk, speed goats on the run because if they are just standing there its like shooting fish in a barrel and not very sporting?
> 
> Wow it just never ends! The self righteous people out there. I could see if we were arguing about shooting beyond range, wounding birds, etc, etc ,etc. But arguing over killing a bird on the ground to eat, then saying it is two easy!!!! I would assume this means that you guys believe that it is a sure quick kill for the bird sense it is like shooting fish in a barrel.
> 
> ...


So if I hammer some honkers with my 22-250 out of the field while they are sitting there, as long as it is to put a goose on the table, that should be fine? And to think it might be more sporting to call them into a decoy spread..... Again Richard great job on a fine hunt. You should invite some of these guys to come down and ground pound a few more coveys. You only have until the end of December to stock your freezer for the coming year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

CC said:


> hamernhonkers said:
> 
> 
> > So once again what is being said is that hunting birds is only for sport and not for table fair.....because it just ain't sporting to shoot them on the run. That is what hunting birds now day's is right? just hunting for sport? Dose this also mean we should only shoot deer, elk, speed goats on the run because if they are just standing there its like shooting fish in a barrel and not very sporting?
> ...


In all fairness, there is a difference between what HH suggested and the ILLEGAL activity you just mentioned, CC. Is it less sporting to shoot them on the ground? YES. Illegal? NO. He got his limit and moved on. No harm, no foul. Certainly not the way many of us would do it, but that's his prerogative so long as he goes about it legally.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> CC said:
> 
> 
> > hamernhonkers said:
> ...


In all fairness, you're right...Shooting a goose with a rifle would be illegal. In all fairness you are also right that shooting birds on the ground is less sporting.....Not illegal...I get it...but less sporting. There is a reason it is called "wing shooting." Do you guys get that these birds are not an unlimited resource? Do you get that ground sluicing four or five in one covey, and then pursuing that same covey again next week, is detrimental to the resource....All the while wishing you could kill more with an increased limit... If you want to call that a "holier than thou" attitude... So be it....I guess I would call it common sense.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

FWIW, in many midwestern states it is ILLEGAL to shoot a gamebird on the ground (turkey not withstanding.)


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Why don't you bird boys quit bitching about ground pounding and shoot birds with a gun that doesn't have a foot radius spray pattern, maybe .22 rifles would be challenging enough for you great white hunters. o-|| 8) :O•-: Zim, I don't want to hear about pounding from you.  :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, what he said. And what about this...I have to walk, so how come they get to fly...don't hardly seem fair to me. 8) And what about dogs...if you "bird boys"...****, I like it...had to use your own **** noses to find some birds...think that would be sportin enough for ya? You holier-than-thou boys, never thought about that , did ya. No, you think it's just fine to spoil the poor little birds best survival tactic...hiding...with a **** stinky, hybrid, highly trained sniffer, hunting dog...yeah, that's sporting, oh yeah, that's just fine. The way I see it, these birds got three basic survival tactics...hiding, running and flying. You're telling me it's OK to short-circuit one tactic...hiding, by the use of dogs, but it's not OK to short-circuit another tactic...running, by shooting them on the ground as they run...nobodys saying shooting some covy hiding under a tree...I said RUNNING for their lives. These are ground birds...they run as well as they fly!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Yeah, what he said. And what about this...I have to walk, so how come they get to fly...don't hardly seem fair to me. 8) And what about dogs...if you "bird boys"...****, I like it...had to use your own **** noses to find some birds...think that would be sportin enough for ya? You holier-than-thou boys, never thought about that , did ya. No, you think it's just fine to spoil the poor little birds best survival tactic...hiding...with a **** stinky, hybrid, highly trained sniffer, hunting dog...yeah, that's sporting, oh yeah, that's just fine. The way I see it, these birds got three basic survival tactics...hiding, running and flying. You're telling me it's OK to short-circuit one tactic...hiding, by the use of dogs, but it's not OK to short-circuit another tactic...running, by shooting them on the ground as they run...nobodys saying shooting some covy hiding under a tree...I said RUNNING for their lives. These are ground birds...they run as well as they fly!


Now you are talking, no dogs, now that is truly challenging. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, what he said. And what about this...I have to walk, so how come they get to fly...don't hardly seem fair to me. 8) And what about dogs...if you "bird boys"...****, I like it...had to use your own **** noses to find some birds...think that would be sportin enough for ya? You holier-than-thou boys, never thought about that , did ya. No, you think it's just fine to spoil the poor little birds best survival tactic...hiding...with a **** stinky, hybrid, highly trained sniffer, hunting dog...yeah, that's sporting, oh yeah, that's just fine. The way I see it, these birds got three basic survival tactics...hiding, running and flying. You're telling me it's OK to short-circuit one tactic...hiding, by the use of dogs, but it's not OK to short-circuit another tactic...running, by shooting them on the ground as they run...nobodys saying shooting some covy hiding under a tree...I said RUNNING for their lives. These are ground birds...they run as well as they fly!
> ...


And if you ask Tex-o-bob, probably more unethical than ground pounding!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

jahan said:


> Why don't you bird boys quit bitching about ground pounding and shoot birds with a gun that doesn't have a foot radius spray pattern, maybe .22 rifles would be challenging enough for you great white hunters. o-|| 8) :O•-: Zim, I don't want to hear about pounding from you.  :lol:


If it were legal I would try shooting birds in flight with a single projectile and not a 30" pattern but it is not so I don't.

I have pounded a few birds on the ground over the last 25 years of hunting and I have BBB pellet marks in the bands to prove what I was looking at when I did it :lol:

I take a lot of pride in my "wing shooting" ability and *I choose not* to shoot birds on the ground but for people to sit here and bash a man for doing it and saying its wrong because it is just to easy.....Well as far as I am concerned as long as the bird meets a quick sure death....keep pounding away guys who do it. As far as we know you are doing a better job of killing what you shoot while the birds we hit on the wing sail off to die a painful death and we just keep shooting more till we fill our limits.

Thats how it has to work with it being so easy to kill them on the ground right o-||


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Yeah, what he said. And what about this...I have to walk, so how come they get to fly...don't hardly seem fair to me. 8) And what about dogs...if you "bird boys"...****, I like it...had to use your own **** noses to find some birds...think that would be sportin enough for ya? You holier-than-thou boys, never thought about that , did ya. No, you think it's just fine to spoil the poor little birds best survival tactic...hiding...with a **** stinky, hybrid, highly trained sniffer, hunting dog...yeah, that's sporting, oh yeah, that's just fine. The way I see it, these birds got three basic survival tactics...hiding, running and flying. You're telling me it's OK to short-circuit one tactic...hiding, by the use of dogs, but it's not OK to short-circuit another tactic...running, by shooting them on the ground as they run...nobodys saying shooting some covy hiding under a tree...I said RUNNING for their lives. These are ground birds...they run as well as they fly!


Come down and look at all the 4-wheeler tracks going up and down every wash, and tell me the same people ground pounding the quail are walking all over looking for a covey to obliterate. Again, the season ends at the end of December, so you had better get down here and fill up your freezer quick.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> :O•-: Zim, I don't want to hear about pounding from you.  :lol:


Unfortunatly, that is also illegal in Utah.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, ****, this has been fun,...getting me in the mood... cause next week, on the 2nd of Dec. I am headin up to Washington State for my annual shoot 'em up, feathers flying, stinky dog chasin, ground poundin, heart pumpin, combined turkey/quail/chukar hunt..so wake up you little feathery rascals, best be on your best behaviour, cause you're going down. Pictures forthcoming (the week of the 6th)


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Trooper said:


> BPT- I got to say man, I'm disappointed in this "ground-pound" attitude. Let's not pretend any of us are eating quail or (god forbid) chukars to survive. If you are- and are reading this on the internet- your priorities are incredibly out of whack. Every single one of us is hunting birds because it is a fun/satisfying thing to do. Eating them is PART of that experience. If you are interested in feeding a family, invest in chickens.
> 
> And yes, shooting birds on the ground is easy. If it isn't easy for you personally, you need to practice with a shotgun. If "putting food on the table" were an argument, then we should be able to hunt birds at night, with lights and a net. Refusing to ground pound isn't a "holier than thou" thing, it's a respect thing.


OMG! OMG! That has to be a work of art right here! What a perfect post! The only thing I could add to this is... After some great work from a trusting dog, Pointer or Flusher! Hell it can be the family pet!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you bird boys quit bitching about ground pounding and shoot birds with a gun that doesn't have a foot radius spray pattern, maybe .22 rifles would be challenging enough for you great white hunters. o-|| 8) :O•-: Zim, I don't want to hear about pounding from you.  :lol:
> ...


Hell I say you don't shot them if the dog didnt produce them! So no more fly bye shots!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

And am I holy? Don't know but I can walk on water!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

And I forgot to add... Your and IDIOT if you hunt rabbits with a shotgun also! THAT is the only reason for a trusty .22! o-|| 
Jacks get any gun close... They are diff!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

TAK said:


> And I forgot to add... Your and IDIOT if you hunt rabbits with a shotgun also! THAT is the only reason for a trusty .22! o-||
> Jacks get any gun close... They are diff!


I agree that birds should only be shot on the wing, and cottontails should be shot with a .22, but only in the head, neck or chest, so as not to ruin the meat. However, I only shoot jacks with a handgun now, generally a .22. I don't eat them, so don't try too hard. I figure if I can hit them with my Ruger MK II or Anchutz Exemplar, it was just their to die.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > And I forgot to add... Your and IDIOT if you hunt rabbits with a shotgun also! THAT is the only reason for a trusty .22! o-||
> ...


Jacks get any gun close... AR... 12 ga... 22-250, 17, or even a bat and a spot light, a bat with nails and screws in it, with a spot light....


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

A buddy and I used to hunt them pretty hard, most often with 270 Win or 280 Rem loaded with 90-100 hollow points @~3400FPS, Argentine Mausers, 22-250, 222 Rem, etc, etc. We traveled back roads in the Basin, West Desert, Nevada, etc. But I just find killing stuff I'm not going to eat distasteful nowadays. I took a buddy who lives in LA hunting prairie dogs this summer, as he had never done it before. I let him do most of the shooting.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree ground swating is just as fun and you usually don't hit the breast meat!!Aim at the beak and you can't go wrong.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are abiding by the laws, who gives a ****?! Let it be about personal choice. I shoot them on the wing. Its YOUR decision on how you want to kill it, ground pound, or on the wing.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TAK said:


> And I forgot to add... *Your and IDIOT* if you hunt rabbits with a shotgun also! THAT is the only reason for a trusty .22! o-||
> Jacks get any gun close... They are diff!


Liquored up already I see. :lol: I hunt bunnies with exploding broadheads and RPG's, so kiss my ass. :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

jahan said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > And I forgot to add... *Your and IDIOT* if you hunt rabbits with a shotgun also! THAT is the only reason for a trusty .22! o-||
> ...


Yur gonna have to mark the spot on that arss... Fromw where I see, its all arss!!!! o-||


----------

